# wireless repeater/extender using FreeBSD 9.x



## mrjayviper (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a section of the house that's not connected to the main house. And wireless signal can be bad on small devices like smart phones/iPod touch (smaller antenna).

I want to turn my FreeBSD box into a wireless extender/repeater. I already have the 2 spare wireless cards. I've searched the net but nothing came up.

Is this possible? *I*f yes, can you help/link me to a tutorial?

Thanks!


----------

